# screen off sound



## jay (Jun 13, 2011)

anyone have any good screen off sounds that go well with the gingerbread annimation


----------



## xmrsilentx (Jun 13, 2011)

I like this one. Its the carlock notification. http://db.tt/bFOxK9R

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------

